# A raw "filler"???



## LostLakeLua (Sep 6, 2009)

Since taking over Gatsby's care again, one of the first things we decided to do is switch him to the raw diet. 

Thing is he is seeming skinny again; not NEARLY as bad as he was when we got him of course but I can start to feel his ribs again. 

Is there some kind of food that is literally just something to help bulk him up that won't cause problems in conjunctions with the raw diet? Right now he is eating TWICE the amount that we give Aloysius. Gatsbys ideal weight would prolly be 4.5lbs; and Aloysius is a big solid 8.5lbs. I know that metabolism and such can vary between dogs; but is it really normal that Gatsby would have to eat that much more? He's really not even that much more active.. 

I might just pop him in to the vets for 12 panel blood test to check everything; but it was normal a few months back and he's showing no other signs. Appetite itself is very good too. Otherwise I was just hoping there's something else I could give him to help boost his weight up.


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Just increase his food. Some dogs take the tiny little 2.5% of body weight. Some small dogs can run high metabolisms and require up to 10% of their body weight. If he's thin, just give more meat. I'd add pork in several times a week as it's a fattier meat than chicken or beef. Leave the skin on the chicken, etc. I wouldn't add any veggies or anything like that for a filler. Just feed more and he should bulk up.

Some are easy keepers and do great on a tiny amount of food. Some just need more. It's individualized to the dog.


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

Yeah, he may just require more food. I don't think I have any pups that eat 2% of their body weight unfortunately. Even my 4.5 pounders require almost 4oz a day in food. Mari requires the least amount at probably 3-3.5oz. Marley is 6lbs & Milo 8lbs & they require the same amount (near 5oz a day) just because they have different metabolisms. 

You can choose to feed Gatsby a more fatty food more often like pork, beef, mutton as opposed to more lean foods like poultry or lamb or whatnot. That may also help add bulk. And if you were looking for an actual different food to add I did get some oz on Marley last year when he was appearing super skinny (eating 6oz of raw--growing puppy at the time!) I added 2 tbsp a day of canned ZiwiPeak. I really feel that added some bulk to his diet. So that's another idea. 

Good luck!


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

That's a good idea Heather about the ZiwiPeak. 

Yeah, all dogs are different. Brody eats between 3-4 ounces of food a day and he weighs 5 pounds 3 ounces.


----------

